# What is Kawasaki waiting on?



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm not shopping for a new atv, in fact I'm pretty content with my 08 brute.... Ok I love the thing! But when is Kawie going to up the ante and bring out a new Vtwin. I was grabbing some parts at the shop the other day and was looking at one of those new XPs - man that is one nice bike. i really like it, and the power (test rode it) is very impressive. If I were to buy a new atv tomorrow, it would be a Popo 850XP no doubt. When is Kawie gonna come out with a new beast? Rumors?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

2011 I believe their import restuictions agreement runs out. Hold on just a little longer.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Some say they're holding back due to lack of sales. I know a bunch of us ,with a new improved model, would go buy one.

PS: Kawie should read these forums so they would know *WHAT TO IMPROVE!!*


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> 2011 I believe their import restuictions agreement runs out. Hold on just a little longer.


 
thats what i have heard also ....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6354


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I've hear about the agreement.

I'd be more inclined to say its due to the fact of all the leftover year models in showrooms.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

If they do come out with a new twin lets hope that its more water loving.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I just bought a 2010 brute 750 yesterday. I got a pretty good deal on it (imo). The dealer seemed happy to move it....said atv sales were way down as most people are buying side by sides (in this area anyway). I agree Kawie needs to make some changes. The 2010 is exactly the same as my '08 0ther than color.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Up here in Canada sales are way down also,my local kawi dealer told me a few months ago he moves more Suzuki than the kawi's (he is a Kawi,Suzuki dealer),he said the main reason is because kawi is not very competitive with their pricing. You could get a new Suzuki with power steering for 9,000 where the same cc Kawi was closer to 10,500-11,000,and the power steering was a big selling point for people and not to mention the price. He said kawi wont let him adjust his prices on the kawi's to be more competitive with the Suzuki's he also sell's.

Cheers,
BrutemanAl , gotta go get ready for a ride today!!!:flames:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I hope kawi will come out with a 950-1050 cc bike. With a better front diff, seals, power steering, better 4wd system, fix the crankcase puking & more water friendly. :nutkick:< snap back to reality! :haha: who am I kidding it will be years before all that is done on a new bike. If it will ever be done.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

better look twice at that popo, i have a friend with one bke is 1.5 yrs old with maybe 40 hrs on it, tore up first ride, he rode my brute for the next month,i was getting over bad wreck(fractured neck, dislocated shoulder) got it back 2nd ride broke agian,back on my brute(still hurting) rode it 2 more weeks, dealer give him old worn out honda foreman loaner, 3 more weeks, its been that way since day one all seem to be quality control issues, now it is in shop with no idea when he will get it back. he finally bought a old 360 prarie i had for about a year. an rides every weekend while popo sits in shop.an to add to that the talk that popo are moving to mexico(how do you think the quailty of that machine will be) give me a worn out kawie any day.
btw its a 850xp with dealer installed lift, wheel spacers, 31in laws. he has the thing financed an will be paying around 14k by the time its paid for. i gave 2k for 650i brute with 460hrs now i got over 900hrs only thing i have done replaced two cv boots , upper front a arm bushings, now putting cam chains in the thing, something just dont add up to me


----------

